# Problems with 2015 Airens 24" compact



## trapjack (Dec 13, 2015)

Having problems with my drive on my new snowblower. Used it once before for one pass up and down the driveway just to try it out and the drive worked fine. Tried using it today and the drive wouldn't engage at any speed selection. The speed selector lever is adjusted as stated in the manual. When the traction clutch lever is released the snowblower freewheels just fine but when the lever is engaged the wheels lock up but won't drive the machine. When the lever is released the swing gate tab DOES touch the front of the stop hole. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jack! Have you looked on youtube for possible tutorials ?


----------



## trapjack (Dec 13, 2015)

No I haven't. I did pull off the bottom plate and found a handfull of black fluff. Looks like problems with the belt. Will be calling the dealer today since it's brand new and somethings not right with it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like the belt shredded. You will get black debris built up in the transmission housing over the life of the machine from wear on the belts and friction wheel, but you shouldn't have that much that fast. We've had belt issues before on units, sometimes its just a bad belt, sometimes a part was installed incorrectly. Your dealer should be able to get it fixed right up for you. Been working on these units for almost 15 years now. Those newer Compacts are darn good units, almost outperforming the older Deluxe units from 10-12 years ago. They increased the impeller diameter to 12" from 10", increased the height of the intake housing, and put on a bigger discharge. They are quite a capable unit now. Only downside is that they don't have Auto Turn on the Compacts. The transmission housing is big enough for the hardware, but I think they won't for marketing purposes. They want you to step up to the Deluxe series and that's one way to do it.


----------



## trapjack (Dec 13, 2015)

Took it to the dealer and they found the pulley wasn't lined up right. Got it adjusted and worked fine today.


----------

